# My Boy Sam



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

My boy Sam died a few weeks ago. He was 10 years and 2 months old. I was at a movie when he passed on and I should have been there for him. I'm sorry Sammy. I love you so much. I will love you forever.

Contact


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...it sounds like he was an awesome dog...


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

I have posted a tribute video at this link.

http://www.edmundchoi.com/site/Contact.html

Thank you for your condolences. He was the love of my life.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! :rip:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss. your video made me cry i had to turn it off! please don't feel guilty, sam was clearly very loved by you for the duration of his life. what a good boy he was...and so handsome! i hope time heals your wounds and his memories stay with you always.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

:hugs::hugs:So very sorry!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog...may he rest in Peace...


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

Wishing you were here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=709wdesuUQw

I love you Sam.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry about Sam, he was a beautiful dog. Maybe he didn't want you to suffer so he passed when you weren't there.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter how our animals pass, we always think what if, or I should have. Don't beat yourself up too badly about it. Enjoy your memories and pictures and videos. I feel your pain!

:halogsd::teary::rip:


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Please don't blame yourself for not being there. I too went through this last year and beat myself up for weeks afterwards for not being there. I finally realized that Rudi would be so sad to see me so guilty and sad. I loved him so much that even now it brings tears to my eyes just thinking of him. I choose to believe that he chose his time to let go.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*tears* I am so sorry for your loss.....

Sam was a beautiful GSD and it's obvious he was very much loved.


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

You are all too kind. I am honored to be part of a community that cares for and appreciates the beauty of the German Shepherd Dog. We miss them because they bring honesty and goodness into our world. The pain we feel is for the love that is now absent until we meet again. I miss you so much Sam. Wishing you peace, love and joy on the other side. You deserve it. You were the best thing that ever happened to Mom and me. I love you Sam. Yours Always, Ed


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

